# TOTUGers November 2013 meeting.



## Roy&Eira (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Our next meeting is a month away and will be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting. 
Date - Sunday November 10, 2013
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 

Bob Greenhalgh will MC our meeting.
I have a PC and Projection equipment for our presenters to use.
Eira and I will provide refreshments and we will bring some white wine.
Marilyn and Jim Webb will bring a bottle of red wine.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – Tony Wohlfarth - Hawaii and specifically the Westin Princeville
3:30 – Bob Greenhalgh - Hilton Head Island (perspective on four different resorts plus HHI in general) 
4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

 If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## Dori (Oct 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see you all!

Dori


----------



## Krystyna (Oct 20, 2013)

We will be there...even though we live in Simcoe now. Will likely stay o/night with our son/daughter in law.  Have not been to the meetings for a while...usually away !  Hi Dori....will chat with you at the meeting.  Must do my reviews of Sedona Springs Resort and Sheraton Desert Oasis !!  See you all at the meeting....Krystyna and Richard....


----------



## BarCol (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi all - David and I cannot attend but we will have a drink poolside at the Villa Del Palmar Flamingos and offer up a toast to all of you...  

Barb


----------



## Dori (Oct 23, 2013)

Cheers Barb and David! Have a wonderful time!

Dori


----------



## keith (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry, I won't be able to attend. Have a great meeting everyone. 

Keith


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2013)

I can send some more shirts if you have someone coming from the states I can mail them to prior to the event if you like?


----------



## Lombardave (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Please put out a couple of chairs for my wife and myself.  See you on Sunday.
David.


----------



## MoiAl (Nov 9, 2013)

See you all tomorrow. Moira and Alton


----------



## Dori (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi, all! There is a chance we won't be able to attend tomorrow. We are in the midst of kitchen renos, and the fellow who made the cupboards might be coming tomorrow to install the uppers.  If not, we'll see you then. I do hate to miss seeing you all.

Dori


----------



## aptiva (Nov 9, 2013)

We can't make it tomorrow.  
I  also do miss seeing everyone.  
Hope to make the next  Spring  meeting.
Marie & Joe


----------



## Dori (Nov 9, 2013)

Hugs to you and Joe, Marie!

Dori


----------



## KarenLK (Nov 11, 2013)

I was unable to attend as well. Was anyone there???


----------



## Roy&Eira (Nov 11, 2013)

*TOTUGers November 2013 meeting Notes.*

TOTUGers November 2013 meeting was held at East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area) Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. 
Date - Sunday November 10, 2013
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm
Attending	
David & Madeline Archer		Keith & Jolene Baker	
Erma & Vern Carter 		Basil Dias 
Cindy & Yoram Beer		Dorothy Evans
Alton & Moira Ellis			Mike & Dori Frankland
Bob Greenhalgh			Bill & Marg Joyce
Linda & Neill Judelman		Chris & Mary Hope	
Roy & Eira Martin			Susie Serede 			
Veronica Stoute			Adrian & Eileen Strong	
Jim & Marilyn Webb			Tony Wohlfarth			

Bob Greenhalgh will MC our meeting.
Roy provided a PC and Projection equipment for our presenters to use.
Eira, Roy, Alton and Moira provided refreshments. Roy, Eira, Basil, Dorothy, Jim and Marilyn provided wine.
Door prizes for our draw were donated by Dial an Exchange and Eileen Strong. 

We had thirty attendees including four first time participants.
The first half hour of our meeting was a mingle for members to enjoy the refreshments and get reacquainted.

Bob welcomed, everyone and introduced himself, providing information about the intervals that he  owned and the exchanges that he had experienced since our last meeting  and plane, He then asked the other attendees to share their information.

Tony Wohlfarth made a presentation on Hawaii (Kauai) and the Westin Princeville. He talked about how to get there, the Westin Resort, things to do at the resort and on the Island. He provided some information on other Westin resorts in Hawaii. There were questions from participants and input from others who had vested Kauai and other Hawaiian Islands in the past.  

Bob Greenhalgh talked to his photos and maps of Hilton Head Island including four resorts that he had stayed at on the Island. Bob had maps showing how to get there from Toronto and the location of Resorts and Sea Pines area. He had photos of biking, beaches, and the wild life to be found on the Island. Bob showed internal and external photos of the Water Side (Spinnaker), Marriott’s Grand Ocean, Disney Vacation Club Hilton Head Island and the South Wind at Shipyard resorts. Again there were questions and input from participants who had experienced Hilton Head.    

The DAE insulated beach bags were won by Marg Joyce, Eileen Strong and Madeline Archer. The DAE free exchange was won by Chris & Mary Hope and the Tim’s coffee gift card was won by Bill Joyce.

There was discussion on topics such as RCI points system, Dial an Exchange and on line vacation information sites such as TUG, Trip Advisor and others. 

The next meeting will Sunday the 13th April..


----------



## Dori (Nov 11, 2013)

A great meeting, as usual. Thanks Roy and Eira, Basil and Dorothy, Bob, and any others who may have helped behind the scenes. I t was so good to see old firends and to welcome new guests.

Dori


----------

